# Anyone know what this is?



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 14, 2017)

Anyone know what this is?
I found him at the car wash a few months ago.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2017)

Judging from the pads on his toes, I'd say it was some sort of tree frog, but I'm not up on those kinds of things, sorry. Cute, whatever he is.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2017)

Take a look at "cuban tree frog" and see if it looks like yours.

http://ufwildlife.ifas.ufl.edu/frogs/cubantreefrog.shtml


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 14, 2017)

Some sort of a frog, I think.


----------



## ColleenT (Sep 14, 2017)

definitely some tree frog, bc of the toe pads. but might be a cuban and they are invasive.


----------



## Redfool (Sep 14, 2017)

Definitely Cuban tree frog. Have plenty of them around my pond. They have all but pushed out the cute green tree frogs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks.
I thought it looked interesting.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 14, 2017)

Could be a Grays tree frog


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 14, 2017)

We have a common pale green tree frog and an equally common light gray tree frog.
This spotted guy was one I'm not sure I'd ever seen.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 14, 2017)

We have them in Texas . It's a grays tree frog . They look camo.


----------



## ColleenT (Sep 15, 2017)

It is not a grey tree frog. i own 2 of them. That is most likely a Cuban.


----------



## SnapperAndShelldon (Sep 15, 2017)

I own a grey and a Cuban. I think it's the Cuban Tree Frog.


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anyone know what this is?
> I found him at the car wash a few months ago.



{Raises hand enthusiastically..}


Ooh ooh! I know what it is. Its a FROG!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 15, 2017)

They almost look the same . In Florida there's no telling what's jumping around down there . LoL


----------



## wellington (Sep 15, 2017)

Tom said:


> {Raises hand enthusiastically..}
> 
> 
> Ooh ooh! I know what it is. Its a FROG!!!


Okay Horshack, ooh ooh ooh


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2017)

wellington said:


> Okay Horshack, ooh ooh ooh



I wonder what percentage of those reading immediately got that reference without looking it up?


----------



## ColleenT (Sep 16, 2017)

Tom said:


> I wonder what percentage of those reading immediately got that reference without looking it up?



i don't think we want to admit how old we are...


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2017)

Tom said:


> I wonder what percentage of those reading immediately got that reference without looking it up?


I was wondering if I should have put the reference in there. But, then I thought about it and figured we have enough old people that should know LOL


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 16, 2017)

Tom said:


> I wonder what percentage of those reading immediately got that reference without looking it up?


I never missed that show. Sad, I know.


----------



## leigti (Sep 16, 2017)

I loved that show also. So I guess I am admitting that I am old because I know what you're talking about


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 16, 2017)

What show ? I googled it but came up empty. I didn't watch much TV growing up . My bike racing and freestyle riding took up much of my time untill I got my driver's license.


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 17, 2017)

mike taylor said:


> What show ? I googled it but came up empty. I didn't watch much TV growing up . My bike racing and freestyle riding took up much of my time untill I got my driver's license.


Welcome Back Kotter. It aired in the mid 70s.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 18, 2017)

I vote for THE SHOW STUNK
But, I did think that Kotters wife was kind of cute at the time.


----------



## ColleenT (Sep 18, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I vote for THE SHOW STUNK
> But, I did think that Kotters wife was kind of cute at the time.



But back then we only 3 shows to choose from at any given time. The quality of most shows back then was lacking.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah
Three channels and they all went off the air after a certain time at night.
Then just a test pattern


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 18, 2017)

The same in the UK when I was a child. 
Three channels, no night time programs and off the air half the day as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 18, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The same in the UK when I was a child.
> Three channels, no night time programs and off the air half the day as well.


The "good old days" really weren't that great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 18, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The "good old days" really weren't that great.


Nope.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 9, 2017)

look how young John Travolta was... Wellington


----------

